# Sexist Jokes and Comments



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2017)

So we know what's in the news these days relating to this whole area.  So what is your tolerance to those who make such comments; tell such jokes; show such videos...

And let's not pretend that golfers are such gentlemen that we've not been confronted by them.   Lads on golf tour...?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2017)

Rule one, whatever it is, it has to be really really funny, or dont tell it, or show it to me.

Rule two, dont email it to me, especially to my work email.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So we know what's in the news these days relating to this whole area.  So what is your tolerance to those who make such comments; tell such jokes; show such videos...

And let's not pretend that golfers are such gentlemen that we've not been confronted by them.   Lads on golf tour...?
		
Click to expand...

Problem these days is the boundaries keep moving .
Men generally know how to speak to a woman but some women are super sensitive now.

Held a door for a woman couple of months ago no "thank you " all I got was "don't you think I am capable of opening the door myself"

I just laughed and told her " my mum taught me to hold the door for anyone you just happen to be a woman"

Still do it now but feel really sorry for any man now Looking for a girlfriend,
Must be like walking on eggshells talking to women these days .

But sexism needs to stop there is no place in society for it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 31, 2017)

Rule 3 - know your audience. Some jokes might be fine between mates in a pub but not in the office.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 31, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Rule 3 - know your audience. Some jokes might be fine between mates in a pub but not in the office.
		
Click to expand...

Very true.
But what about if someone puts a microphone in your tour bus.?


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2017)

Knowing your audience is key. I doubt anyone could tell me a joke that would offend me, for example.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2017)

I simply blank guys who tell such jokes - and/or tell them I don't really find them funny.  Funnily enough some of the worst culprits in my place are equally some of the more popular guys - often being 'one of the lads'.   I've not yet felt the need to raise a complaint - but should we in fact be doing that - and not just ignoring and/or toleratiing?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Knowing your audience is key. I doubt anyone could tell me a joke that would offend me, for example.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - but should you be offended - even if the joke does not offend is the behaviour and thinking that says its OK to tell the joke acceptable.  Should it matter whether you are offended or not if the joke or comment is sexist?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I simply blank guys who tell such jokes - and/or tell them I don't really find them funny.  Funnily enough some of the worst culprits in my place are equally some of the more popular guys - often being 'one of the lads'.   I've not yet felt the need to raise a complaint - but should we in fact be doing that - and not just ignoring and/or toleratiing?
		
Click to expand...

Are the jokes offensive to you or are you offended on behalf of someone else?, is he telling you the joke or are you in ear shot?
Why not try telling him first behalf raising a complaint?


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 31, 2017)

I pretty much have no boundaries on taste and decency, you can literally tell me/show me anything and everything.... I'm not squeamish or sensitive with blood, guts, gore, sexism, racism...... I can take a joke for what it is.

The only this that really really really gets to me is anything involving animal cruelty, apart from that all good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2017)

It's an interesting one. I'm not bothered by sexist jokes, having worked in predominantly female work places I know it works both ways, but I won't have racist jokes or comments. 

Anyone who plays in team sports knows the chatter flies around with no malice involved. The same blokes usually know the chat changes if in mixed company. I think both sexes should be allowed their own time so that chat can be relaxed and without come back. I would hate the idea of a female coach having been in our changing room or team for example as it totally changes the dynamic. People should be allowed to let off steam, within certain boundaries, without fear of being reported by over sensitive persons.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 31, 2017)

I donâ€™t get offended, they are just words after all.


----------



## drdel (Oct 31, 2017)

For me the whole thing depends on the full context.

Much of what is reported/written tends to be led by a short headline grabbing sentence which may but often doesn't set the context.

Like a previous poster I was told-off by a lady for holding the door: she loudly told me she could "...open her own doors...!"  The fact of the matter is if I know someone is following me through a door (especially swing doors) I always tend to step aside and hold the door ajar. Makes no difference to their sex: I see it as simply good manners.  

Unfortunately it seems that some people look out to be offended.

Thus in the wrong context a joke is risky, which is quite sad IMO.


----------



## IanM (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm only ever offended by,. "faux outrage" by someone behalf of someone else and hypocrisy............


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh, from the the title I thought this was a thread where we were going to share this kind of joke. I've got some crackers!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I've got some crackers!
		
Click to expand...

Jacobs?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 31, 2017)

Unfortunately I have to be (potentially) offended for others. All I need is for someone to complain to HR about some of the banter and for them to add that the General Manager heard everything but did nowt...

Our worst offender is pretty much loved by everyone but occasionally he upsets people. God knows how heâ€™s survived so long. Great company out on the golf course, and has mountains of dodgy material but he just isnâ€™t discerning with his audience.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Unfortunately I have to be (potentially) offended for others. All I need is for someone to complain to HR about some of the banter and for them to add that the General Manager heard everything but did nowt...

Our worst offender is pretty much loved by everyone but occasionally he upsets people. God knows how heâ€™s survived so long. Great company out on the golf course, and has mountains of dodgy material but he just isnâ€™t discerning with his audience.
		
Click to expand...

I think we all have to be pro-active in a work place Bri, I took it SILH is on about his golf club, apologies if I presumed incorrect.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Unfortunately I have to be (potentially) offended for others. All I need is for someone to complain to HR about some of the banter and for them to add that the General Manager heard everything but did nowt...

Our worst offender is pretty much loved by everyone but occasionally he upsets people. God knows how heâ€™s survived so long. Great company out on the golf course, and has mountains of dodgy material but he just isnâ€™t discerning with his audience.
		
Click to expand...

Your very own Bernard Manning?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 31, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Your very own Bernard Manning?
		
Click to expand...

He could have lost his job for the last one. To make matters worse one of the other guys said the same thing to the same person the following day. If it wasnâ€™t for the victim saying no to taking it all the way... still lead to notes going on file and formal warnings.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

This thread is going to end badly..........


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2017)

I wouldn't last long in an office now. Jesus H, even the "men" are wusses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2017)

Everything evolves - what was funny 30 years ago will not be unacceptable , same with things that are said 20 or 10 or even 5 years ago 

We are all on this world together and anytime people say something I would suggest they always try and think first and work out if itâ€™s possiblle that someone could find it offensive 

Itâ€™s always about respect for others and being tolerant towards others and their feelings and beliefs 

Just because you might find it funny doesnâ€™t mean everyone will and someone might take offence to it 

So will always look at the audience and judge it from there 

There is always that person that will say whatever they want and not care if it offends - fortunately I think in this country we are on the whole more respectful towards others


----------



## ADB (Oct 31, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I wouldn't last long in an office now. Jesus H, even the "men" are wusses.
		
Click to expand...

Why the ""? What do you think defines being a man - i'm just interested?


----------



## DaveR (Oct 31, 2017)

You can't beat a good sexist, racist or homophobic joke. Bloody PC do gooders ruining it for everyone


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			He could have lost his job for the last one. .
		
Click to expand...

Care to share it, I won't tell anyone?  &#129315;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 31, 2017)

Thereâ€™s a fine line. 
But I think sometimes people should just get a thicker skin. 
Then you get the ones that seem to think itâ€™s ok when they give it out itâ€™s all just banter,but throw a strop when they get it back ðŸ™„


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I think we all have to be pro-active in a work place Bri, I took it SILH is on about his golf club, apologies if I presumed incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the Golf Club - primarily as most of the time blokes play and socialise separate from the ladies - and as a result 'we' might feel 'safe' telling a sexist joke or making a sexist comment.  Is that acceptable - especially as we are all together equal members of a mixed club.  I hear plenty of sexists comments made about our lady members - some specific to certain lady members.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2017)

Very fine line especially in this day and age and especially in a work, or mixed clubhouse environment I'd probably refrain. If I knew the audience and felt the environment was conducive then fair enough. If you look back on some of the stuff from comedians (I have old Jim Davidson etc DVD's) the stuff they were coming out with then I found funny makes me feel more uncomfortable as I've got older


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm neither prudish nor easily offended and always happy to be on the receiving end of a door being opened for me - nothing wrong with good manners on both sides.

As for sexist jokes - I don't really think there's a place for them but accept a bunch of lads together will think it funny. If said in my presence/hearing then I don't take offence but do think they are ignorant and stupid and rather pathetic.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was referring to the Golf Club - primarily as most of the time blokes play and socialise separate from the ladies - and as a result 'we' might feel 'safe' telling a sexist joke or making a sexist comment.  Is that acceptable - especially as we are all together equal members of a mixed club.  I hear plenty of sexists comments made about our lady members - some specific to certain lady members.
		
Click to expand...

It comes back to what others have said about knowing your audience, your club, like mine, and many others are still male dominated environments and comments/jokes will still happen in those clubs, as society evolves so will behaviour, maybe not for a long time, but eventually.
imo, unless it is a nasty comment I would say nothing at the time and maybe speak to the captain (off the record) about your concerns.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 31, 2017)

All I want to know is when does Loose Women get cancelled.   You cannot get more sexist than that programme has been over the years.


----------



## Don Barzini (Oct 31, 2017)

Personally, I donâ€™t think any subject matter is â€œoff limitsâ€ as far as a joke is concerned. As long as itâ€™s just that - a joke. i.e not said with the deliberate intention to upset someone. 

But as others have said already, you do have to know your audience if youâ€™re going to crack such jokes in the workplace, or wherever. 

The terminally offended brigade do annoy me though, when they get all uppity if they hear something they think offends others and call for it to be â€œbannedâ€. Ricky Gervais had it right when he said â€œDear offended people. Just because youâ€™re offended it doesnâ€™t make you right. Sincerely, everyone else.â€


----------



## xcore (Oct 31, 2017)

I work on building sites so you get all sorts of characters, none of which are very pc!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2017)

So it seems that it's OK to tell jokes and comments that you know some may well find offensive, but because you don't think any who might be offended don't hear them they are therefore not offensive? If you find sexist attitudes distasteful or unacceptable then why would you tell sexist jokes or make sexist comments?  Does is not therefore follow that the telling of sexist jokes or the making of sexist comments displays an underlying sexism or acceptance of sexism?

Just wondering...


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So it seems that it's OK to tell jokes and comments that you know some may well find offensive, but because you don't think any who might be offended don't hear them they are therefore not offensive? If you find sexist attitudes distasteful or unacceptable then why would you tell sexist jokes or make sexist comments?  Does is not therefore follow that the telling of sexist jokes or the making of sexist comments displays an underlying sexism or acceptance of sexism?

Just wondering...
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen someone walk into a door? Slip on ice? Walk into a lamppost? Sit back on a chair and fall off?

all those things would make me laugh at the person involved. I wouldn't wish it on anybody. But I'd laugh at it none the less if I saw it.

Most people can differentiate between an amusing idea (joke) and a serious belief. As long as it's not at someone specific, then I see no harm. 

With the amount of money some comedians make, it would appear that there are still lots of people who find it amusing. I don't think you can tar 100000's of people as bad for their sense of humour.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So it seems that it's OK to tell jokes and comments that you know some may well find offensive, but because you don't think any who might be offended don't hear them they are therefore not offensive?
		
Click to expand...

Surely for something to be offensive it has to be heard by someone who is offended by it. 

What if someone believes that being a Christian is offensive? Would you be prepared to abandon your Christian beliefs because someone says it offends them? Or would you simply not mention your beliefs around that person?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So it seems that it's OK to tell jokes and comments that you know some may well find offensive, but because you don't think any who might be offended don't hear them they are therefore not offensive? If you find sexist attitudes distasteful or unacceptable then why would you tell sexist jokes or make sexist comments?  Does is not therefore follow that the telling of sexist jokes or the making of sexist comments displays an underlying sexism or acceptance of sexism?

Just wondering...
		
Click to expand...

Not really sure where you are going with this other than another opportunity to pat yourself on the back for your "christian values"

I have a disabled daughter.  Been to watch Jimmy Carr, Micky Flanagan etc who do not mince about when it comes to making jokes about disabled people. Did i laugh?  Absolutely!! The jokes they were making were very funny.

Would I laugh if someone made a comment directed to my daughter/family?  Absolutely not.

Ive had it a few times with people being "offended for me" with my daughter and, tbh, it pisses me right off.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 31, 2017)

I guess I could have a lot more reasons to be offended than most at dubious material but I am rarely offended by content if the joke is funny. What I find more offensive is often the language used unnecessarily, for example a joke isn't funnier if you stick a few F words in it.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 1, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Problem these days is the boundaries keep moving .
Men generally know how to speak to a woman but some women are super sensitive now.

Held a door for a woman couple of months ago no "thank you " all I got was "don't you think I am capable of opening the door myself"

I just laughed and told her " my mum taught me to hold the door for anyone you just happen to be a woman"

Still do it now but feel really sorry for any man now Looking for a girlfriend,
Must be like walking on eggshells talking to women these days .

But sexism needs to stop there is no place in society for it.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post. Sums up the current situation well.
The professionally offended are winning.
If a man speaks to a woman who isn't interested, is that classed as an unwanted approach?
 Is it the same if a woman makes the approach?
Will the human race die out if we carry on like this?
Is this distracting from the real cases of sexual abuse?
Which is worse, someone touching your leg or someone threatening to punch you in the face?


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Does is not therefore follow that the telling of sexist jokes or the making of sexist comments displays an underlying sexism or acceptance of sexism?
		
Click to expand...

No it does not, because a joke is just that - a joke.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2017)

I posted a couple of weeks ago about a women who was on the One Show on BBC and put her hand on the thigh of the male guest sitting next to her on a number of occasions during the interviews, and they most definitely were not 'together'  

If the boot was on the other foot I doubt he'd ever work again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Barzini said:



			No it does not, because a joke is just that - a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Just because itâ€™s classed as a joke doesnâ€™t mean it canâ€™t be offensive to some people - it all depends on context , the audience and were it is aimed at 

Believe NWJ had it spot in regards jokes about disabilities- if you are at a gig and a comedian is making jokes about disabilities etc then itâ€™s hard for someone to take personal offence but if someone deliberately aims a joke at someone with a disability then it very much crosses the line into offensive 

Thatâ€™s the same with religion and sex etc etc 

All about the context and audience and were itâ€™s aimed - just saying â€œitâ€™s only a jokeâ€ doesnâ€™t give someone carte blanch to say what ever they want


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 1, 2017)

Very hard to respond on this thread as itâ€™s ranged quite widely but as usual it seems to be the demographic who are rarely the butt of â€œoffensive jokesâ€ that seem the most vexed on the subject.

IMO context and quality of the joke is everything and separates comedy from bullying.

FWIW, if I hear a person telling a sexist joke I think that person is most likely sexist, a racist joke more often than not theyâ€™re a racist, homophobic joke.. etc etc


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very hard to respond on this thread as itâ€™s ranged quite widely but as usual it seems to be the demographic who are rarely the butt of â€œoffensive jokesâ€ that seem the most vexed on the subject.

IMO context and quality of the joke is everything and separates comedy from bullying.

FWIW, if I hear a person telling a sexist joke I think that person is most likely sexist, a racist joke more often than not theyâ€™re a racist, homophobic joke.. etc etc
		
Click to expand...

With putting etc etc Karen, I canâ€™t believe there is a person alive today that isnâ€™t most likely a .........something, is there anybody that clean cut?

If you over hear part of a conversation and the part you hear is the joke not the context, would it be fair for you to label that person?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I posted a couple of weeks ago about a women who was on the One Show on BBC and put her hand on the thigh of the male guest sitting next to her on a number of occasions during the interviews, and they most definitely were not 'together'  

If the boot was on the other foot I doubt he'd ever work again!
		
Click to expand...

Can't post a link as I'm on my Kindle but if you want to see what the reaction is when the situation is reversed try googling "Adam Sandler and Claire Foy on Graham Norton"

I haven't seen either incident so can't say how similar they are. Was only reminded about it after Chris's post.


----------



## DRW (Nov 1, 2017)

Have to say not a great lover of jokes or comedians generally and wasn't to sure what would be classed as a sexist joke to be completely honest.

So googled for some, found this link:-

http://www.laughfactory.com/jokes/sexist-jokes

Assuming this is representative of what you mean by a sexist joke, cant say I find them offending or why they should be, as they are what they are a joke, and not meant as an insult or aggressive or directed directly at someone. I have no problem with people making jokes the other way and some of those jokes are.

As for opening doors, I do it for either sex, as someone said its good manners and polite. What naffs me off is when you do open the door and the person does not say thanks, just plain rude not to.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2017)

One of the funniest comedians I can remember was Les Dawson. I see clips now and he still has me rolling about. Endless mother in law and wife gags, all sexist, but none of them nasty. All said with warmth and humour. If you want to be offended by that then feel free but blimey your life must be miserable.

It's very rare I agree with what Ricky Gervais says but his comment posted earlier summed it up for me.

Door opening. I've always done it irrespective of who is walking through the door. That is plain good manners.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			With putting etc etc Karen, I canâ€™t believe there is a person alive today that isnâ€™t most likely a .........something, is there anybody that clean cut?

If you over hear part of a conversation and the part you hear is the joke not the context, would it be fair for you to label that person?
		
Click to expand...

No but I didnâ€™t say Iâ€™d â€œlabelâ€ the person, was only trying to point out what I would think about them.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			No but I didnâ€™t say Iâ€™d â€œlabelâ€ the person, was only trying to point out what I would think about them.
		
Click to expand...


Surely if you 'think' that someone is  sexist/racist/homophobic, then that's the same as labelling them?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 1, 2017)

Lazkir said:



			Surely if you 'think' that someone is  sexist/racist/homophobic, then that's the same as labelling them?
		
Click to expand...

Not by my understanding of those terms, no.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2017)

Do you think Jo Brand is sexist? Her career has been based around "men are stupid" gags. The same goes for a number of other female stand ups.


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just because itâ€™s classed as a joke doesnâ€™t mean it canâ€™t be offensive to some people - it all depends on context , the audience and were it is aimed at 

Believe NWJ had it spot in regards jokes about disabilities- if you are at a gig and a comedian is making jokes about disabilities etc then itâ€™s hard for someone to take personal offence but if someone deliberately aims a joke at someone with a disability then it very much crosses the line into offensive 

Thatâ€™s the same with religion and sex etc etc 

All about the context and audience and were itâ€™s aimed - just saying â€œitâ€™s only a jokeâ€ doesnâ€™t give someone carte blanch to say what ever they want
		
Click to expand...

I thoroughly agree with you. The post you quoted me on was in direct response to the question over whether someone who laughs at a sexist/racist/homophobic joke is automatically sexist/racist/homophobic. They aren't. It's as simple as that.

Regarding causing offence, yeah of course context is everything. If you're just sharing a joke with like-minded mates down the pub, or you're a comedian on stage then fine. But if you're using these jokes to deliberately target, offend or upset someone, then of course it's not on.

I'd never agree with the argument that certain joke matter should be completely off limits, all the time. Just about any joke you can think of - even the cleanest and most innocent - could cause offence to someone, somewhere at some time. You'd have to argue all jokes are off limits if you want to argue that certain subject matter is. (Not that I think you are arguing that, liverpoolphil!)


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So we know what's in the news these days relating to this whole area.  So what is your tolerance to those who make such comments; tell such jokes; show such videos...

And let's not pretend that golfers are such gentlemen that we've not been confronted by them.   Lads on golf tour...?
		
Click to expand...

If it's a joke, I'll tell them and listen to them ..................... and if they're funny, I'll laugh at them.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - *but should you be offended* - even if the joke does not offend is the behaviour and thinking that says its OK to tell the joke acceptable.  Should it matter whether you are offended or not if the joke or comment is sexist?
		
Click to expand...

Not if the intent is that of purely humour. It's largely about context.




DaveR said:



			You can't beat a good sexist, racist or homophobic joke. Bloody PC do gooders ruining it for everyone 

Click to expand...

I'm with you there, Dave.



Don Barzini said:



			Personally, I donâ€™t think any subject matter is â€œoff limitsâ€ as far as a joke is concerned. As long as itâ€™s just that - a joke. i.e not said with the deliberate intention to upset someone. 

But as others have said already, you do have to know your audience if youâ€™re going to crack such jokes in the workplace, or wherever. 

The terminally offended brigade do annoy me though, when they get all uppity if they hear something they think offends others and call for it to be â€œbannedâ€. Ricky Gervais had it right when he said *â€œDear offended people. Just because youâ€™re offended it doesnâ€™t make you right. Sincerely, everyone else.â€*

Click to expand...

Now that made me laugh because it is absolutely spot on.



FairwayDodger said:



			Very hard to respond on this thread as itâ€™s ranged quite widely but as usual it seems to be the demographic who are rarely the butt of â€œoffensive jokesâ€ that seem the most vexed on the subject.

IMO context and quality of the joke is everything and separates comedy from bullying.

FWIW, if I hear a person telling a sexist joke I think that person is most likely sexist, a racist joke more often than not theyâ€™re a racist, homophobic joke.. etc etc
		
Click to expand...


I must be all of those terrible things because I tell/listen to all those sorts of jokes, I even joke about myself for goodness' sake!! I, actually, don't think I'm any of those ......ists, because I'm not. It really is that simple.
I'm not sdure people can be judged and pigeon-holed on the basis of a joke.
Family Guy, superb programme ..................... what does that make me?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 1, 2017)

I think this is so wideranging and nuanced that theres a lot of talking at cross purposes going on. So before I slope out of the discussion I just want to say that when talking about sexist jokes Iâ€™m not thinking about dumb blonde or mother in law type stuff. Instead Iâ€™m thinking about cruel, sexually demeaning, rape jokes etc.

I do like family guy BTW, not a fan of Rickie gervais just not my type of humour and not sure about Jo brand; has been a long time since I saw anything of her. I think the â€œstupid manâ€ trope tends to be pretty tired and unfunny much the same as Irish jokes, dumb blonde etc but not offensive.

And on that note, I think this is a subject easier discussed in person than in a forum so I will move on!


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Nov 1, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			All I want to know is when does Loose Women get cancelled.   You cannot get more sexist than that programme has been over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong! try Womens Hour on Radio 4. They even decided that the worst place to be a woman in the UK was - Islington!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2017)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Wrong! try Womens Hour on Radio 4. They even decided that the worst place to be a woman in the UK was - Islington!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. On what basis did they come to that decision? I thought Islington was very trendy and happening, no issues with sexism there you would think.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2017)

I am someone who is extremely difficult to offend. I myself have been known to overstep 'boundaries' that others place on their own morality on numerous occassions but I don't lose sleep over it. 

My moral compass is good enough for me but not everyone. 

I am happy to take the mick out of politics, religion, gender etc but I usually pick my audience.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 1, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I am someone who is extremely difficult to offend. I myself have been known to overstep 'boundaries' that others place on their own morality on numerous occassions but I don't lose sleep over it. 

My moral compass is good enough for me but not everyone. 

I am happy to take the mick out of politics, religion, gender etc but I usually pick my audience.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sums me up I think. I'll make a joke out of pretty much anything and everything.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2017)

A bigger discussion, but Ive noticed that work places are (in some ways) far more sterile and boring places these days.

Glad that the initiation ceremonies for apprentices, slapping females bums, daily sick jokes are very unusual nowadays, as well as much more.

BUT for heavens sake I think in lots of ways we have gone too far the other way. I predict any forms of laughter, jokes, witty asides being banned from the workplace in the next 10 years, or at least you will have to wear a hi-vis green (or orange) tabard when telling jokes in the future, and a flow-chart will have to be drawn up explaining the joke.

Is it any wonder stress levels in the workplace are on the way up?


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2017)

I dare anyone to play Cards Against Humanity with me


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 1, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I dare anyone to play Cards Against Humanity with me
		
Click to expand...

Have seen some brilliant stuff come out of that! It can be a bit and miss when you're playing it, but the belters are usually worth waiting for!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2017)

It is a difficult situation for people of my age (mid 40s). Brought up in a time when such jokes and comments were the norm and stuck between an older generation who seem to act like it still is and a younger generation who are more easily offended but who were brought up in more politically correct times. It can be a bit of a balancing act between the 2 and I agree that knowing your audience is essential. I would never say anything to deliberately offend but have made the odd slip up when the part of me that was brought up in the 70s takes over.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 1, 2017)

Am not going to get deeply embroilled in this one, but surely these days, there are "jokes"  and "comments" where any right minded person thinks  "come on, that's just not funny - or acceptable - anymore?"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very hard to respond on this thread as itâ€™s ranged quite widely but as usual it seems to be the demographic who are rarely the butt of â€œoffensive jokesâ€ that seem the most vexed on the subject.

IMO context and quality of the joke is everything and separates comedy from bullying.

*FWIW, if I hear a person telling a sexist joke I think that person is most likely sexist, a racist joke more often than not theyâ€™re a racist, homophobic joke.. etc etc*

Click to expand...

I agree.  I think that anyone telling any such joke risks being so labelled...so joker beware...but maybe also an indicator of underlying attitudes


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think this is so wideranging and nuanced that theres a lot of talking at cross purposes going on. So before I slope out of the discussion I just want to say that when talking about sexist jokes Iâ€™m not thinking about dumb blonde or mother in law type stuff. Instead Iâ€™m thinking about cruel, sexually demeaning, rape jokes etc.

I do like family guy BTW, not a fan of Rickie gervais just not my type of humour and not sure about Jo brand; has been a long time since I saw anything of her. I think the â€œstupid manâ€ trope tends to be pretty tired and unfunny much the same as Irish jokes, dumb blonde etc but not offensive.

And on that note, I think this is a subject easier discussed in person than in a forum so I will move on!
		
Click to expand...

I pretty much agree with all of this :thup:.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I agree.  I think that anyone telling any such joke risks being so labelled...so joker beware...but maybe also an indicator of underlying attitudes
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous post, did you not see the questions FD was asked and what she answered. 

Labelling someone without context says more about you than them imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2017)

What made me think on this - was the Michael Fallon / Julia Hartley-Brewer story.  

Now JH-B says that she did not bother to much about what MF did back then - but does her reaction/acceptance make his action NOT sexist/sexual?  Had it not been JH-B but another female that was the subject of MF attention, and that other female was upset by MF's attention/action does that mean that his action WAS sexist/sexual - that would seem to be so - had it been so.  

So can the same action by the same person be both sexist/sexual and NOT sexist/sexual depending upon who is involved.  Assuming MF did not know how JH-B would react, we cannot claim 'context' can we?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Ridiculous post, did you not see the questions FD was asked and what she answered. 

Labelling someone without context says more about you than them imo.
		
Click to expand...

I'm only posing the question - I'm not saying that I agree with what I have posted.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm only posing the question - I'm not saying that I agree with what I have posted.
		
Click to expand...

But you started your post with the words "I agree". I'm guessing that may have led a few people to think that maybe you agree.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			But you started your post with the words "I agree". I'm guessing that may have led a few people to think that maybe you agree.
		
Click to expand...

You couldnâ€™t make it up!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You couldnâ€™t make it up!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure his standard response of "that's not what I meant" will work this time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not sure his standard response of "that's not what I meant" will work this time.
		
Click to expand...

I AGREE :rofl:


----------



## snakehips (Nov 1, 2017)

There simply isn't a level playing field for men and women in the context of 'harassment' of any type. A male version of 'Loose Women' simply wouldn't be tolerated as a regular show, because it isn't funny or thought-provoking - it is simple, undisguised men-bashing by a bunch of old trouts who deserve to live a single life. I fundamentally 'agree' about sexist jokes being tolerable, as long as they are not targeted at any individual - unlike the cast of 'Loose Women', I like to think that I'm a little bit more delicate than that. BUT, I will laugh my **** off at a good joke, whether sexist or racist, and that includes men-jokes and those aimed at white christian men. I don't care, I laugh at the joke and not the target.

It will be a very sad day when the do-gooders and moral high horse brigade get their way and impose sanctions. Hogan ought to get a life and stop crusading for others.

Perhaps at some point he was a woman, then changed his mind?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			But you started your post with the words "I agree". I'm guessing that may have led a few people to think that maybe you agree.
		
Click to expand...

I think that any teller of a 'sexist joke' or maker of 'sexist comment' risks being labelled by others.  

For myself, I can't see how you can make a sexist/racist/homophobic joke or comment without having an underlying acceptance that these attitudes are in some contexts OK.  And for me there should be no such contexts as real people get really hurt by such attitudes taken a bit further than the joke.  Why can we not just say Unacceptable - full stop.  Plenty of other stuff to make jokes about.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2017)

snakehips said:



			There simply isn't a level playing field for men and women in the context of 'harassment' of any type. A male version of 'Loose Women' simply wouldn't be tolerated as a regular show, because it isn't funny or thought-provoking - it is simple, undisguised men-bashing by a bunch of old trouts who deserve to live a single life. I fundamentally 'agree' about sexist jokes being tolerable, as long as they are not targeted at any individual - unlike the cast of 'Loose Women', I like to think that I'm a little bit more delicate than that. BUT, I will laugh my **** off at a good joke, whether sexist or racist, and that includes men-jokes and those aimed at white christian men. I don't care, I laugh at the joke and not the target.

It will be a very sad day when the do-gooders and moral high horse brigade get their way and impose sanctions. Hogan ought to get a life and stop crusading for others.

Perhaps at some point he was a woman, then changed his mind?
		
Click to expand...

I am not crusading - simply seeking views.  I explained the context of my question - the JH-B/MF fuss.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think that any teller of a 'sexist joke' or maker of 'sexist comment' risks being labelled by others.  

For myself, I can't see how you can make a sexist/racist/homophobic joke or comment without having an underlying acceptance that these attitudes are in some contexts OK.  And for me there should be no such contexts as real people get really hurt by such attitudes taken a bit further than the joke.  Why can we not just say Unacceptable - full stop.  Plenty of other stuff to make jokes about.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s say Iâ€™m offended by a racist joke and Colchester is asking why Iâ€™m upset, Iâ€™m repeating the joke to him to see if he agrees with me and as Iâ€™m telling him you walk past and hear me â€œtelling a racist jokeâ€ and you continue on your way, youâ€™re saying you now label me as a racist because I told a racist joke.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s say Iâ€™m offended by a racist joke and Colchester is asking why Iâ€™m upset, Iâ€™m repeating the joke to him to see if he agrees with me and as Iâ€™m telling him you walk past and hear me â€œtelling a racist jokeâ€ and you continue on your way, youâ€™re saying you now label me as a racist because I told a racist joke.
		
Click to expand...

That would never happen. I'm not that sensitive. I'd just tell you to man up and then buy you a beer to cheer you up. 

Either that or it would've been me that told you the offensive joke in the first place. In which case you should man up while I get the beers in. ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			That would never happen. I'm not that sensitive. I'd just tell you to man up and then buy you a beer to cheer you up. 

Either that or it would've been me that told you the offensive joke in the first place. In which case you should man up while I get the beers in. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

No!!! You didnâ€™t tell the original joke, you were asking me why I was upset! :rofl:


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think that any teller of a 'sexist joke' or maker of 'sexist comment' risks being labelled by others.  

For myself, I can't see how you can make a sexist/racist/homophobic joke or comment without having an underlying acceptance that these attitudes are in some contexts OK.  And for me there should be no such contexts as real people get really hurt by such attitudes taken a bit further than the joke.  Why can we not just say Unacceptable - full stop.  *Plenty of other stuff to make jokes about.*

Click to expand...

Bib, such as?
There's not much out there that won't offend somebody in some way., and if it doesn't it's probably not going to be funny.


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Why can we not just say Unacceptable - full stop.
		
Click to expand...

Because then you're in the dangerous territory of trying to censor what people are allowed to say. After that, it'll be what they are allowed to think. Before you know it, it'll be a bright, cold day in April and the clocks will be striking thirteen.

Besides which - who gets to determine what is unacceptable to laugh at? You? The government? Who?


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*I think that any teller of a 'sexist joke' or maker of 'sexist comment' risks being labelled by others.  *

For myself, I can't see how you can make a sexist/racist/homophobic joke or comment without having an underlying acceptance that these attitudes are in some contexts OK.  And for me there should be no such contexts as real people get really hurt by such attitudes taken a bit further than the joke.  Why can we not just say Unacceptable - full stop.  Plenty of other stuff to make jokes about.

Click to expand...


............. and would then probably laugh at said labellers.

Not many spring readily to mind.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What made me think on this - was the Michael Fallon / Julia Hartley-Brewer story.  

Now JH-B says that she did not bother to much about what MF did back then - but does her reaction/acceptance make his action NOT sexist/sexual?  Had it not been JH-B but another female that was the subject of MF attention, and that other female was upset by MF's attention/action does that mean that his action WAS sexist/sexual - that would seem to be so - had it been so.  

So can the same action by the same person be both sexist/sexual and NOT sexist/sexual depending upon who is involved.  Assuming MF did not know how JH-B would react, we cannot claim 'context' can we?
		
Click to expand...

Or, if the same act is carried out by someone else, does that make it OK?
For example, if Julia HB put her hand on Fallon's knee is that OK? And if Fallon objected would it be OK and would he claim the moral high ground by threatening to punch her in the face?


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 2, 2017)

Slime said:



Not many spring readily to mind.

Click to expand...

Cheeses.... no one gets offended by a cheese joke.  (I hope)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2017)

Cherry13 said:



			Cheeses.... no one gets offended by a cheese joke.  (I hope)
		
Click to expand...

No dissing Wensleydale though  #gromitloveswensleydale


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For myself, I can't see how you can make a sexist/racist/homophobic joke or comment without having an underlying acceptance that these attitudes are in some contexts OK.
		
Click to expand...

Complete nonsense. The fact that I know I'm not sexist, racist, homophobic and so on is exactly why I am totally comfortable making certain jokes in the first place.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 2, 2017)

In more than 50 years of telling racist & sexist jokes I have never offended anyone. I have swopped racist jokes with one of my Hindu customers who knew lots of amusing Muslim stories. I am neither sexist nor racist. Australians make jokes about thee English, is this racist? It doesn't offend me in the slightest. The English make jokes about the Irish, the French about the Belgians, men about women & vice versa.

If anyone takes offense at anything I say, which is always without malice, I'd rather not know them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Complete nonsense. The fact that I know I'm not sexist, racist, homophobic and so on is exactly why I am totally comfortable making certain jokes in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

It's just my opinion.  I don't tell such jokes or make such comments for no other reason than I think it's neither necessary nor appropriate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Or, if the same act is carried out by someone else, does that make it OK?
For example, if Julia HB put her hand on Fallon's knee is that OK? And if Fallon objected would it be OK and would he claim the moral high ground by threatening to punch her in the face?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever we might think - we now know what Fallon has now agreed that his behaviour was inappropriate...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's just my opinion.  I don;t tell such jokes or make such comments for no otehr reason than I think it's neither necessary nor appropriate
		
Click to expand...

You made your point a while ago so why keep harping on about it?
Could it possibly be because we have free speech in our country which is why things that you don't like can be said.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You made your point a while ago so why keep harping on about it?
Could it possibly be because we have free speech in our country which is why things that you don't like can be said.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not harping on about it - I was challenged and replied.  And it's not in the end actually about whether I like or dislike what is being said - it's whether it's appropriate or not for it to be said and/or done.  And going back to why I raised it in the first place - clearly Fallon has agreed that his actions were inappropriate - and is there a differentiation between words and actions?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not harping on about it - I was challenged and replied.  And it's not in the end actually about whether I like or dislike what is being said - it's whether it's appropriate or not for it to be said and/or done.  And going back to why I raised it in the first place - clearly Fallon has agreed that his actions were inappropriate - and is there a differentiation between words and actions?
		
Click to expand...

Well here's hoping he's set the lead to all the folk that stick blade's into others or feel it necessary to blow up innocents to put their hands for their inappropriate actions...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's just my opinion.  I don't tell such jokes or make such comments for no other reason than I think it's neither necessary nor appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

No, it isn't your opinion, because my being homophobic/sexist/racist/etc isn't subjective. It's a matter of fact that I'm none of those things. So your opinion that anyone who makes a joke about any of those topics is demonstrably untrue. 

So maybe you should stop spouting it?


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2017)

Cherry13 said:



			Cheeses.... no one gets offended by a cheese joke.  (I hope)
		
Click to expand...

What kind of cheese would you use to hide a horse?


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 2, 2017)

IMHO; Universal jokes (i.e. non-offensive and most people will find them funny) either don't really exist or are very tame, like Christmas Cracker jokes. 
It seems more prevalent today than ever that you are going to upset someone, no matter what you say. You'll either upset someone directly, or upset someone indirectly (like those that get massively upset on behalf of people they think will be upset). 

If someone does tell a joke you find offensive / narrow minded etc... you can look at your options. Kick up a stink, report it, ignore it or realise that some people are narrow minded. Has it really had any negative effect on your life? If it has, then it sounds like something does need to be said. If it hasn't, just move on. 

Are people getting too sensitive nowadays though? It seems like there are people out there that somehow believe everyone is going to like them, support them and praise everything they do. But then get massively offended when they find out some people just don't like them. This isn't really aimed at people getting upset over sexist / racist comments or jokes, but just in general.


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 2, 2017)

JamesR said:



			What kind of cheese would you use to hide a horse?
		
Click to expand...

Mascapone. 

I couldn't decide which pasta to buy last night from the supermarket. Then the Penne dropped. 
I told my wife this joke. She'd had enough of them so she packed her bags and left. I'm feeling canneloni right now.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2017)

Cherry13 said:



			Cheeses.... no one gets offended by a cheese joke.  (I hope)
		
Click to expand...

How does a Welshman eat cheese?


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 2, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			Are people getting too sensitive nowadays though? It seems like there are people out there that somehow believe everyone is going to like them, support them and praise everything they do. But then get massively offended when they find out some people just don't like them. This isn't really aimed at people getting upset over sexist / racist comments or jokes, but just in general.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think they are. Generation Snowflake is a real and frankly worrying occurrence.


----------



## IanM (Nov 2, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			Mascapone. 

I couldn't decide which pasta to buy last night from the supermarket. Then the Penne dropped. 
I told my wife this joke. She'd had enough of them so she packed her bags and left. I'm feeling canneloni right now.
		
Click to expand...


Sitting in a meeting reading this, sniggered visibly.  Ooops.

And DB is right, "Generation Snowflake" need a good slap round the chops!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2017)

I definitely prefer "generation snowflake" to "generation racist homophobic sexist ********" 

:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I definitely prefer "generation snowflake" to "generation racist homophobic sexist ********" 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on that wasn't that rude!


----------



## IanM (Nov 2, 2017)

Heck, there's a huge gap between the Snowflakes and the "racist/homophobia crew"..... both are equally daft


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 2, 2017)

seems an appropriate juncture to give this joke its annual airing


"I used to be in to bestiality, necrophilia and flagellation.............

until I realised I was Flogging a Dead Horse" :lol:oo:

I shall now put this joke away for the winter :thup:


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think that any teller of a 'sexist joke' or maker of 'sexist comment' risks being labelled by others.  

For myself, I can't see how you can make a sexist/racist/homophobic joke or comment without having an underlying acceptance that these attitudes are in some contexts OK.  And for me there should be no such contexts as real people get really hurt by such attitudes taken a bit further than the joke.  Why can we not just say Unacceptable - full stop.  Plenty of other stuff to make jokes about.
		
Click to expand...


You seem like you would br great fun at a party or on the golf course. Jokes are jokes with no malice behind them in the most part.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Whatever we might think - we now know what Fallon has now agreed that his behaviour was inappropriate...
		
Click to expand...

But that completely avoids the question and if you are serious about this, it's the kind of question you must answer.... or is it only wrong for some to act in a sexist way but OK for others?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2017)

JamesR said:



			How does a Welshman eat cheese?
		
Click to expand...

Caerphilly


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 2, 2017)

When it comes to sexism, racism, misogynism, whatever action amounts to harassment, sexual or otherwise, there are double standards.

A black comedian comes on stage, looks into the audience and states he going to have a tough gig due to all the white people, if a white comedian said the same to a mainly black audience there would be hell on.

A man makes a comment about the figure of an attractive women, that's borderline sexism, if a women was to make the same comments about an attractive man, nothing said. Just look at the Coca Cola adverts, imagine if that advert was reversed.

As for remarks causing offence, I think these days there are to many people who take offence because they feel it should be the done thing, the politically correct do gooders who love to take the moral high ground just to make themselves feel superior. I'm not religious by any means, but one phrase springs to mind and I paraphrase, "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone", I'd challenge anyone within these forums walls to say they have not sinned in some way.

Think back to your childhood and not just your adult life, but I would bet no one can say they've not told a racist, sexist, homophobic joke, made fun of the disabled in some way, called someone a name, no one in here is 100% clean.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			no one in here is 100% clean.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - and the way I square every joke I make about such things is by knowing that anytime I witness true sexism/racism or whatever it may be, I'll challenge it. This has made my professional life awkward in the past when I challenged comments made by people made at work but I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 2, 2017)

What type of cheese do you use to encourage a bear?


----------



## IanM (Nov 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			When it comes to sexism, racism, misogynism, whatever action amounts to harassment, sexual or otherwise, there are double standards.

A black comedian comes on stage, looks into the audience and states he going to have a tough gig due to all the white people, if a white comedian said the same to a mainly black audience there would be hell on.

A man makes a comment about the figure of an attractive women, that's borderline sexism, if a women was to make the same comments about an attractive man, nothing said. Just look at the Coca Cola adverts, imagine if that advert was reversed.

As for remarks causing offence, I think these days there are to many people who take offence because they feel it should be the done thing, the politically correct do gooders who love to take the moral high ground just to make themselves feel superior. I'm not religious by any means, but one phrase springs to mind and I paraphrase, "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone", I'd challenge anyone within these forums walls to say they have not sinned in some way.

Think back to your childhood and not just your adult life, but I would bet no one can say they've not told a racist, sexist, homophobic joke, made fun of the disabled in some way, called someone a name, no one in here is 100% clean.
		
Click to expand...


isn't that the truth.....  the double standards are amazing.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 2, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Agreed - and the way I square every joke I make about such things is by knowing that anytime I witness true sexism/racism or whatever it may be, I'll challenge it. This has made my professional life awkward in the past when I challenged comments made by people made at work but I would do it again in a heartbeat.
		
Click to expand...

And the above goes back to what few have written previously, in that you need to know you audience before you open your mouth. "look before you leap", "Think before you speak" and one my mam told me as a kid, "If you have nothing good to say, then don't say anything at all"

Those three advice lines written, if everyone in here adhered to them, then this forum would be one very boring place.

Oh aye, I count Mel Brooks Blazing Saddles as one of my all time favourite films, it covers all the major 'ism's' and makes sure pretty much all topics of what people find sensitive or offensive are covered. Am I offended by it, hell no, I could probably recite most of the script I've watched that often.

So does enjoying that film make me a Racist, Sexist, Mysoginistic bigot? Or does it mean I can see the humour and parody that the films lays out?


----------



## hovis (Nov 2, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			What type of cheese do you use to encourage a bear?
		
Click to expand...

camen "bear" ðŸ˜


people are so serious about their feelings and being offened. 
i went to watch jimmy car and he saw a group of amputee soldiers on the front row..   he said "the good thing about you army boys being blown to pieces is we'll rock the next para Olympics!!! â€œ    some people would find that highly offensive.  however,  the biggest laughs come from the said amputee's.   

the way i see it is, for something to be offensive it has to be said with intent.   in this case there clearly was no intent to offended.  the purpose was to make light of a bad situation and have some laughs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			camen "bear" ðŸ˜


people are so serious about their feelings and being offened. 
i went to watch jimmy car and he saw a group of amputee soldiers on the front row..   he said "the good thing about you army boys being blown to pieces is we'll rock the next para Olympics!!! â€œ    some people would find that highly offensive.  however,  the biggest laughs come from the said amputee's.   

the way i see it is, for something to be offensive it has to be said with intent.   in this case there clearly was no intent to offended.  the purpose was to make light of a bad situation and have some laughs.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with your sentiment and the â€œblack humourâ€ we live with.
I spent 18yrs as an Equality and Diversity Advisor in the Army and one saying kept coming out year after year, course after course.....Itâ€™s Impact Not Intent.

You may have no intention to offend but if the impact is, is that it does, you are in the wrong.

Dealt with many cases were something was said to lighten the mood or break the ice and the comment backfired.

Thereâ€™s a whole world of difference between someone going to watch a professional comedian on stage and the guy in the workplace who thinks heâ€™s funny. (None of the above is aimed at you, merely an observation on your post)


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 2, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			What type of cheese do you use to encourage a bear?
		
Click to expand...

camembert.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 2, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree with your sentiment and the â€œblack humourâ€ we live with.
I spent 18yrs as an Equality and Diversity Advisor in the Army and one saying kept coming out year after year, course after course.....Itâ€™s Impact Not Intent.
		
Click to expand...

Now I understand why my commissioning papers went missing.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Next person on the forum to refer to me in a disparaging way about my age and health is going to get reported as I've decided to join the PC and Easily Offended Brigade.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Next person on the forum to refer to me in a disparaging way about my age and health is going to get reported as I've decided to join the PC and Easily Offended Brigade.
		
Click to expand...

Age and health has nothing to do with it, it's the fact you live in Kent is the deciding factor.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Next person on the forum to refer to me in a disparaging way about my age and health is going to get reported as I've decided to join the PC and Easily Offended Brigade.
		
Click to expand...

Behave grandad.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Age and health has nothing to do with it, it's the fact you live in Kent is the deciding factor.
		
Click to expand...

Your name vill go in my little black book ........................


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Next person on the forum to refer to me in a disparaging way about my age and health is going to get reported as I've decided to join the PC and Easily Offended Brigade.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the options here, "My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Your name vill go in my little black book ........................
		
Click to expand...

Most people would have an electronic one now which shows what an old fart you are


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Most people would have an electronic one now which shows what an old fart you are   

Click to expand...

I think you mean "cloud" now


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Oh the options here, "My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives"
		
Click to expand...

Prose like that from someone from Newcastle, which book did it come from &#128513;&#128513;?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Next person on the forum to refer to me in a disparaging way about my age and health is going to get reported as I've decided to join the PC and Easily Offended Brigade.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to let us know on a scale of 1-10 how offended you were, and how long you were offended before you got on with your life


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Most people would have an electronic one now which shows what an old fart you are   

Click to expand...

Is that why it's got a plug on it?


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Your name vill go in my little black book ........................
		
Click to expand...

Do you keep it tucked in the top of your black suspenders.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Prose like that from someone from Newcastle, which book did it come from &#128513;&#128513;?
		
Click to expand...

"My mind is aglow with whirling, transient nodes of thought careening through a cosmic vapor of invention", but I'll stick with the simple, for elderly and easily confused.

It's after 4 o'clock, see the little hand on the 4 and the big hand just gone past the 12, on that round thing on the wall, yes Chris that's a clock, no it's doesn't need sand, or winding up, it uses batteries, anyway, as I wrote it's after 4, so time for your cocoa and bed.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2017)

Cherry13 said:



			Cheeses.... no one gets offended by a cheese joke.  (I hope)
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but what about the baby cheeses jokes, that can upset the religious amongst us?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			"My mind is aglow with whirling, transient nodes of thought careening through a cosmic vapor of invention", but I'll stick with the simple, for elderly and easily confused.

It's after 4 o'clock, see the little hand on the 4 and the big hand just gone past the 12, on that round thing on the wall, yes Chris that's a clock, no it's doesn't need sand, or winding up, it uses batteries, anyway, as I wrote it's after 4, so time for your cocoa and bed.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think those in the North East could afford a clock in each house


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			"My mind is aglow with whirling, transient nodes of thought careening through a cosmic vapor of invention", but I'll stick with the simple, for elderly and easily confused.

It's after 4 o'clock, see the little hand on the 4 and the big hand just gone past the 12, on that round thing on the wall, yes Chris that's a clock, no it's doesn't need sand, or winding up, it uses batteries, anyway, as I wrote it's after 4, so time for your cocoa and bed.
		
Click to expand...

Git! You know if I go to bed at 4pm I have at least 12 wee's and at least 7 of them I get out of bed for &#129296;


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Git! You know if I go to bed at 4pm I have at least 12 wee's and at least 7 of them I get out of bed for &#63760;
		
Click to expand...

And how many after 10pm if you've gone to bed at 4


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And how many after 10pm if you've gone to bed at 4

Click to expand...

Is this a GCE exam?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Is this a GCE exam?
		
Click to expand...

Depends if you cant how many wee's you've been for


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Git! You know if I go to bed at 4pm I have at least 12 wee's and at least 7 of them I get out of bed for &#34367;
		
Click to expand...

You had your catheter taken out?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You had your catheter taken out?
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to take her out, put my hand on her knee and now I'm in all sorts of bother &#128514;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Is this a GCE exam?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not because I doubt you can spell GCE


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I hope not because I doubt you can spell GCE   

Click to expand...

I can spell it but unlike water I can't pass it &#129315;


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2017)

I work in a room that is very "squaddie" or "black" humour. have to know whos in the room sometimes with new people joining the team but we are a family and we are an effective team


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 3, 2017)

My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives"

DITTO


----------



## Bruce Miller (Dec 10, 2018)

Laughter has a way of opening doors and making people receptive:  Two doctors who studied geriatrics were watching an old man hobbling down the sidewalk outside and noticed he was going very slow with his legs spread apart, and he was hardly bending his knees.

The first doctor said, â€œLooks like a serious orthopedic gait disorder. Heâ€™s probably exhibiting early stages of Parkinsonism.â€

The other doctor didnâ€™t agree. â€œNo, I suspect itâ€™s just arthritis. But he may be suffering from the adverse effects of medications due to polypharmacy including perhaps sedatives.â€

â€œI still believe itâ€™s probably Parkinsonism. He is walking too slow, and his legs are jiggling a bit and too far apart,â€ said the first doctor.

â€œBut, it may be due to adverse effects from too many medications,â€ said the other doc.

â€œPerhaps, but Iâ€™ll bet you a lunch on my analysis. Letâ€™s go politely ask him to see whose analysis is the closest to his condition.â€

They approached the old man and said, â€œPlease excuse us, sir. We are geriatric doctors and do research and noticed your slow tedious and careful walk. We couldnâ€™t agree on possible causes of your condition. Would you mind sharing with us what condition you have?â€

The old man replied, â€œIâ€™ll tell you what is wrong with me, but I would like to hear your thoughts first. Then, Iâ€™ll tell you if you are correct or not.â€

The first doctor said, â€œI believe you may be suffering from the early stages of Parkinsonâ€™s disease. Or, a problem with your central nervous system?â€

â€œSorry, but you have guessed wrong,â€ said the old man.

The second doctor said, â€œI believe itâ€™s probably just arthritis you suffer from? Or, perhaps adverse effects from medications?â€

â€œSorry, but you have guessed wrong also.â€

â€œWell sir, please tell what condition you have?â€

 The old man smiled, â€œI suspected I was going to fartâ€¦but I guessed wrong too.â€



_â€œLife is very short, so break your silly egos, forgive quickly, believe slowly, love truly, laugh loudly and donâ€™t avoid things that make you smile.â€ â€“ Ovilia _

Joke is from TeamGolfwell's Absolutely Hilarious Adult Golf Joke Book  https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/sexist-jokes-and-comments.94695/


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 15, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So we know what's in the news these days relating to this whole area.  So what is your tolerance to those who make such comments; tell such jokes; show such videos...

And let's not pretend that golfers are such gentlemen that we've not been confronted by them.   Lads on golf tour...?
		
Click to expand...

Q- What do you say to a woman with two black eyes
A- You don't have to say anything, she's been told twice already 

Q- Why aren't there any women on the moon
A- It doesn't need cleaning

I have some others, but they are quite sexist


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			I have some others, but they are quite sexist
		
Click to expand...

And just as hilarious........not?


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 15, 2018)

I am pleased that I cannot remember jokes - I am less likely to offend that way.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			Q- What do you say to a woman with two black eyes
A- You don't have to say anything, she's been told twice already

Q- Why aren't there any women on the moon
A- It doesn't need cleaning

I have some others, but they are quite sexist
		
Click to expand...

To be honest when I read that kind of stuff its not that I want to get offended on behalf of women, but just feel sorry for the person telling them. As it must be a really confusing world out there for them at the moment.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			Q- What do you say to a woman with two black eyes
A- You don't have to say anything, she's been told twice already

Q- Why aren't there any women on the moon
A- It doesn't need cleaning

I have some others, but they are quite sexist
		
Click to expand...

I think for my generation the *second* one would still get a chuckle tbh.  Me and my mates all had dad's that worked and mums styed home. So its an observational joke that could be argued in the past was relevant.

The *first* one is simply wrong. If you find domestic violence amusing, i'd presume you've never seen it first hand or the consequences of it either.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 15, 2018)

I heard the other day that the stunning blonde in our office wanted to give me one. Unfortunately, it was out of ten.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think for my generation the second one would still get a chuckle tbh.  Me and my mates all had dad's that worked and mums styed home. So its an observational joke that could be argued in the past was relevant.

The second one is simply wrong. If you find domestic violence amusing, i'd presume you've never seen it first hand or the consequences of it either.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Although you mean the first one is wrong. Just nothing remotely funny about it - I felt shocked when I read it and I don't shock easily.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Although you mean the first one is wrong. Just nothing remotely funny about it - I felt shocked when I read it and I don't shock easily.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes. I meant cleaning, loosely based on historically accuracy. Domestic violence, blatantly wrong.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			Q- What do you say to a woman with two black eyes
A- You don't have to say anything, she's been told twice already 

Q- Why aren't there any women on the moon
A- It doesn't need cleaning

I have some others, but they are quite sexist
		
Click to expand...

You do appear to be on some sort of crusade to appear edgy and rebellious. Why? It's a golf forum, full of people you don't know. Why is it important for you to provoke a response? Genuine question. You appear to be a bit needy...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Although you mean the first one is wrong. Just nothing remotely funny about it - *I felt shocked when I read it and I don't shock easily*.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it's what some people want, lives presumably so empty they are reduced to trying to shock people on a golf forum.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 15, 2018)

Yep that first joke is wrong. Because itâ€™s been told all wrong! So clumsy. 

â€œWhy did the woman have two black eyes? She had to be told twice.â€

Thatâ€™s the snappier version. 

When it comes to comedy I donâ€™t think anything is off limits. But you need to know your audience.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yep that first joke is wrong. Because itâ€™s been told all wrong! So clumsy. 

â€œWhy did the woman have two black eyes? She had to be told twice.â€

Thatâ€™s the snappier version. 

When it comes to comedy I donâ€™t think anything is off limits. But you need to know your audience.
		
Click to expand...

Yours would appear to be the 1970's...

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Yours would appear to be the 1970's...

ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't have been funny even in the 1970's


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yep that first joke is wrong. Because itâ€™s been told all wrong! So clumsy.

â€œWhy did the woman have two black eyes? She had to be told twice.â€

Thatâ€™s the snappier version.

When it comes to comedy I donâ€™t think anything is off limits. But you need to know your audience.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up. Now it's really funny and not at all offensive


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			You do appear to be on some sort of crusade to appear edgy and rebellious. Why? It's a golf forum, full of people you don't know. Why is it important for you to provoke a response? Genuine question. You appear to be a bit needy...
		
Click to expand...

Possibly someone who used to be on the forum before and was banned and is now back trying to stir it up again?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			Q- What do you say to a woman with two black eyes
A- You don't have to say anything, she's been told twice already

Q- Why aren't there any women on the moon
A- It doesn't need cleaning

I have some others, but they are quite sexist
		
Click to expand...

Are the others actually funny and not in extremely poor taste 

Not sure whatâ€™s funny about violence towards a lady and the second just not funny


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 15, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks for clearing that up. Now it's really funny and not at all offensive 

Click to expand...

A lot of humour is offensive. Obviously itâ€™s not for everyone.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Possibly someone who used to be on the forum before and was banned and is now back trying to stir it up again?
		
Click to expand...

That was my initial thought, but the posting style is very different from some of the previous incarnations. I just think that he didn't get enough hugs from mummy when he was a child. I mean, just how needy do you have to be to need affirmation from a bunch of strangers? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2018)

I liked the one where Adam is standing holding Eve's hand, while saying to God " I'm going to teach her how to speak, what can possibly go wrong "


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			That was my initial thought, but the posting style is very different from some of the previous incarnations. I just think that he didn't get enough hugs from mummy when he was a child. *I mean, just how needy do you have to be to need affirmation from a bunch of strangers?* ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that the concept of likes, that prey on a human need to want to be popular, is the driver behind most social media platforms.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2018)

I saw Roy 'Chubby' Brown at a stag do in the late '70's.. The right audience and a few beers. I thought he was hilarious. Times have moved on. Not sure I'd go now.

The first one, no.

The second one? 'Yawn,' is 'Strictly' on yet?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			You do realise that the concept of likes, that prey on a human need to want to be popular, is the driver behind most social media platforms. 

Click to expand...

Have a 'like' from me.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 15, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I saw Roy 'Chubby' Brown at a stag do in the late '70's.. The right audience and a few beers. I thought he was hilarious. Times have moved on. Not sure I'd go now.

The first one, no.

The second one? 'Yawn,' is 'Strictly' on yet?
		
Click to expand...

As it happens I don't like RCB, but that is neither here nor there. I still look at Bernard Manning on youtube, and he makes me laugh as much now as ever. Political correctness has not entered into my life, thank God !


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 15, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			You do appear to be on some sort of crusade to appear edgy and rebellious. Why? It's a golf forum, full of people you don't know. Why is it important for you to provoke a response? Genuine question. You appear to be a bit needy...
		
Click to expand...

The thread was about sexist jokes, are you a bit needy ?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			The thread was about sexist jokes, are you a bit needy ?
		
Click to expand...

That's me told then ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 15, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Possibly someone who used to be on the forum before and was banned and is now back trying to stir it up again?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they should have chosen the nik "Cortina", at least that made it to 5 versions


----------



## JamesR (Dec 15, 2018)

As a white, lower middle class/upper working class, straight, able bodied Englishman, not many jokes are aimed at me. As such none of them offend me. Also, I donâ€™t get offended on other peopleâ€™s behalf.
But I do know, as should all other adults, when is the right or wrong time/audience.
A golf forum or clubhouse isnâ€™t it. Save it for your whatâ€™s app group or old/close mates, who you know accept it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			As it happens I don't like RCB, but that is neither here nor there. I still look at Bernard Manning on youtube, and he makes me laugh as much now as ever. *Political correctness has not entered into my life, thank God *!
		
Click to expand...

Neither has any comedy made since 1972 by the sounds of it.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			Political correctness has not entered into my life, thank God !
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. 

PC is only a term but the ethos behind it, when it first came to the fore, what, 20-30 years ago filled a niche. The globalisation, immigration, vacationing etc meant that us little islanders travelled to countries we'd only seen on a map. In doing so we were exposed to new and, in some cases, very different cultures. If how we respected that was part of the political correctness, only a label, hey why not.

Fast forward a wee bit and you see, in some cases, ultra liberals using it to stigmatise some people who don't bend as far as they do. Extremists at either end of the spectrum don't do anyone any favours. But at the end of the day, thank goodness for the 'policing' genuine PC has given us. If you don't like the term, fine, but I bet you do conform in some areas. Call it common courtesy if it makes you feel better.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 15, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			That's a shame.

PC is only a term but the ethos behind it, when it first came to the fore, what, 20-30 years ago filled a niche. The globalisation, immigration, vacationing etc meant that us little islanders travelled to countries we'd only seen on a map. In doing so we were exposed to new and, in some cases, very different cultures. If how we respected that was part of the political correctness, only a label, hey why not.

Fast forward a wee bit and you see, in some cases, ultra liberals using it to stigmatise some people who don't bend as far as they do. Extremists at either end of the spectrum don't do anyone any favours. But at the end of the day, thank goodness for the 'policing' genuine PC has given us. If you don't like the term, fine, but I bet you do conform in some areas. Call it common courtesy if it makes you feel better.
		
Click to expand...

An eloquent post putting into context a much maligned term.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I saw Roy 'Chubby' Brown at a stag do in the late '70's.. The right audience and a few beers. I thought he was hilarious. Times have moved on. Not sure I'd go now.

The first one, no.

The second one? 'Yawn,' is 'Strictly' on yet?
		
Click to expand...

Strictly - now there's a joke.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			Q- What do you say to a woman with two black eyes
A- You don't have to say anything, she's been told twice already

Q- Why aren't there any women on the moon
A- It doesn't need cleaning

I have some others, but they are quite sexist
		
Click to expand...

Now I could be kind and read the first joke as actually being an anti-sexist joke - as the phrasing is somewhat ambiguous.

The person who is to tell the woman something has already told her it twice - and on each occasion he has received a punch for his troubles - hence his two black eyes.  It's the teller who has two black eyes not the woman being told.

Otherwise I don't get it.

Whenever anyone at the club tries to engage with me and others to show some sexist video or tell such a joke - I show disinterest and disengage if I can, I don't really care who it is that's showing/telling.  I just have no time for it and know that my actual friends at the club would not do it - so quite happy for the teller to be p***d off with me.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 18, 2018)

Thread isn't half as funny as I'd hoped it'd be!


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 18, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now I could be kind and read the first joke as actually being an anti-sexist joke - as the phrasing is somewhat ambiguous.

The person who is to tell the woman something has already told her it twice - and on each occasion he has received a punch for his troubles - hence his two black eyes.  It's the teller who has two black eyes not the woman being told.

Otherwise I don't get it.

Whenever anyone at the club tries to engage with me and others to show some sexist video or tell such a joke - I show disinterest and disengage if I can, I don't really care who it is that's showing/telling.  I just have no time for it and know that my actual friends at the club would not do it - so quite happy for the teller to be p***d off with me.
		
Click to expand...

If it's funny it's funny it's funny. A joke is a joke. I honestly don't have boundaries when it comes to jokes, because jokes aren't meant to be real life. I think some of you just take life to seriously !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:



			If it's funny it's funny it's funny. A joke is a joke. I honestly don't have boundaries when it comes to jokes, because jokes aren't meant to be real life. I think some of you just take life to seriously !
		
Click to expand...

I don't get the joke.  And I don't laugh about women having two black eyes.  Perhaps these sort of jokes are best kept on the Lincolnshire coast - somewhere that I have never visited but have less inclination now to do so as you are not exactly selling the locals to me...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			- somewhere that I have never visited but have less inclination now to do so as you are not exactly selling the locals to me...
		
Click to expand...

I could say the same about Farnham


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I could say the same about Farnham  

Click to expand...

Harsh!

Farnham is a lovely place to come away from


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I could say the same about Farnham  

Click to expand...

I used to have a shop in Farnham. Nice place, and very expensive.


----------



## IanM (Dec 19, 2018)

My wife is from Farnham, (well Elstead) ... a bit near Aldershot to be honest!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2018)

JamesR said:



			As a white, lower middle class/upper working class, straight, able bodied Englishman, not many jokes are aimed at me. As such none of them offend me. Also, I donâ€™t get offended on other peopleâ€™s behalf.
But I do know, as should all other adults, when is the right or wrong time/audience.
A golf forum or clubhouse isnâ€™t it. *Save it for your whatâ€™s app group or old/close mates, who you know accept it*.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a Lincolnshire coast thing...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I could say the same about Farnham  

Click to expand...

You do realise that the reason Farnham is only the 2nd happiest place in the UK (according to some daft Rightmove survey) is cos me misery guts lives there


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2018)

IanM said:



			My wife is from Farnham, (well Elstead) ... a bit near Aldershot to be honest!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately though only 4 miles apart there is a veritable chasm between Farnham and Aldershot...physically a wee hump called Rowhill - in all other ways a chasm.  Aldershot is a rather sad and unhappy place these days...and Joanna Lumley is not an honorary citizen of the town.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I could say the same about Farnham  

Click to expand...

 Hey leave Farnham alone. I have lived there for 40 years, and it is a lovely town. My daughter has just moved today from Godalming to Farnham. Great pubs and restaurants, and friendly people. Don't let incomers like SILH put you off the place.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You do realise that the reason Farnham is only the 2nd happiest place in the UK (according to some daft Rightmove survey) is cos me misery guts lives there 

Click to expand...

 When are you leaving ?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Hey leave Farnham alone. I have lived there for 40 years, and it is a lovely town. My daughter has just moved today from Godalming to Farnham. Great pubs and restaurants, and friendly people. Don't let incomers like SILH put you off the place.

Click to expand...

And its moved up to 2nd since you left...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2018)

And from PMQs today.

I just don't know where folks get Corbyn saying 'Stupid Woman' from - he clearly closes his lips to say the first letter of 'P'eople - if he had said stupid Woman he would have said that first letter with open lips.

And even if he had said stupid woman is that sexist?  Really?  Might not be parliamentary language but I'm not sure it's sexist.

Methinks the Tories complain too much.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And from PMQs today.

I just don't know where folks get Corbyn saying 'Stupid Woman' from - he clearly closes his lips to say the first letter of 'P'eople - if he had said stupid Woman he would have said that first letter with open lips.

And even if he had said stupid woman is that sexist?  Really?  Might not be parliamentary language but I'm not sure it's sexist.

Methinks the Tories complain too much.
		
Click to expand...


Really????

I've watched it several times and I can't tell either way. Nothing to see here, move on.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 19, 2018)

All he had to do was put honourable in between stupid and woman, then it would be acceptable


----------



## ger147 (Dec 19, 2018)

JamesR said:



			All he had to do was put honourable in between stupid and woman, then it would be acceptable
		
Click to expand...

She's the PM so it would need to be stupid right honourable woman...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And from PMQs today.

I just don't know where folks get Corbyn saying 'Stupid Woman' from - he clearly closes his lips to say the first letter of 'P'eople - if he had said stupid Woman he would have said that first letter with open lips.

And even if he had said stupid woman is that sexist?  Really?  Might not be parliamentary language but I'm not sure it's sexist.

Methinks the Tories complain too much.
		
Click to expand...

It seems as though the majority of lip reading experts disagree with you and they believe that he said "Stupid woman". None of them so far has come out and categorically said that he didn't say it with the best defence of him so far being that it's unclear whether he said woman or people.

Methinks that your dislike of the Tories is clouding your judgement.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And from PMQs today.

I just don't know where folks get Corbyn saying 'Stupid Woman' from - he clearly closes his lips to say the first letter of 'P'eople - if he had said stupid Woman he would have said that first letter with open lips.

And even if he had said stupid woman is that sexist?  Really?  Might not be parliamentary language but I'm not sure it's sexist.

Methinks the Tories complain too much.
		
Click to expand...

Try saying people and then try saying woman in front of a mirror. Both have 2 syllables and both, and you will see, start with the mouth closed.

Why do you feel the need to jump all over the Tories without making a reasoned judgement? There's a lot they have done, and are doing that deserves your ire but they don't need your blind ignorance. That's just banner head line making more associated with some of the red tops.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Try saying people and then try saying woman in front of a mirror. Both have 2 syllables and both, and you will see, start with the mouth closed.

Why do you feel the need to jump all over the Tories without making a reasoned judgement? There's a lot they have done, and are doing that deserves your ire but they don't need your blind ignorance. That's just banner head line making more associated with some of the red tops.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

Both the BBC and Sky have had independent lip readers all saying Corbyn said "woman" and whether he did or not it was a stupid thing to be seen to do. Not sure I'd class it as sexists and perhaps only summing up what a lot of people around the UK Have been thinking


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2018)

Is this really even a discussion point. She was acting stupidly at the time. As were a large number of the Tory benches. She WAS acting like a stupid woman. Who cares? This is being blown up as it detracts from the actual discussion!!
Imagine how this will look in future. 
"Did you take every opportunity to debate the issue Dad?"
"No Son, we were too busy crucifying the Opposition Leader for showing his frustration when we were acting like children"
PATHETIC.....


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Is this really even a discussion point. She was acting stupidly at the time. As were a large number of the Tory benches. She WAS acting like a stupid woman. Who cares? This is being blown up as it detracts from the actual discussion!!
Imagine how this will look in future.
"Did you take every opportunity to debate the issue Dad?"
"No Son, we were too busy crucifying the Opposition Leader for showing his frustration when we were acting like children"
PATHETIC.....
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, what he said is a non-story. Itâ€™s a circus anyway. But lying about it does say something about the man.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 19, 2018)

He said Women and then lied in the house.

He should say sorry and that would be the end of it, but he wonâ€™t and it just shows him to be a liar.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And from PMQs today.

I just don't know where folks get Corbyn saying 'Stupid Woman' from - he clearly closes his lips to say the first letter of 'P'eople - if he had said stupid Woman he would have said that first letter with open lips.

And even if he had said stupid woman is that sexist?  Really?  Might not be parliamentary language but I'm not sure it's sexist.

Methinks the Tories complain too much.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's sexist either. She is a woman and she is stupid. If she was a man he could have said 'stupid man' without issue. To infer that he meant she was stupid _because_ she's a woman (thus making it sexist) would be a huge leap. Are we actually at the point in humanity where PC states we'll have to say 'stupid person' from now on?


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Both the BBC and Sky have had independent lip readers all saying Corbyn said "woman" and whether he did or not it was a stupid thing to be seen to do. Not sure I'd class it as sexists and perhaps only summing up what a lot of people around the UK Have been thinking
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't of been a problem if she was a man and he said "stupid man". As usual it's our stupid PC society gone mad. That said, I can't stand the socialist.


----------

